# First SOCAL MEET!



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

So for those of us SoCal owners you haven't seen this thread. This is our first meet and it will be in LA: CHECK it out and hope you all can make it.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/44-california/5460-could-our-first-socal-meet.html

:eusa_clap:


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

when!? i love to join


----------

